# Any Ideas On This One?



## Dkg (Apr 23, 2016)

Any information is appreciated. According to the serial number, this was manufactured in 1957. I have not been able to find this in any of the catalogues. 
Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 23, 2016)

There's a # stamped into the headbadge that'll tell us the date of mfr; it's not 1957 tho


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 23, 2016)

Start your search later than Y2k. I'm not so sure the head badge is even original to the bike. Is there a model name on the chain guard?
The last digit on the head badge looks like a 7, so possibly a 2007?


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 23, 2016)

It looks like an exercise bike that's had a rear wheel added...


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 23, 2016)

Those araya rims?  Looks just like a boys version of a Schwinn lil chik I just redid for a customer, same fenders too....Shimano rear hub? I think its later....like 80's


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 24, 2016)

The angles of that frame looks like a Pixie. Most of them have duel top bars, but it's the same angles, except yours looks like a 20" bike  That fork ain't no regular Schwinn and those rims look like the china alloy types. In the late 90's Schwinn was making several different  frames with similar angles so, maybe it's an off beat little chick thingy 1997.


----------



## Dkg (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  I actually purchased it at a garage sale back in 1999 for $10.00. The seller told me it was very old, and since I know nothing about bikes, I thought it was a good deal!


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 24, 2016)

If those are Araya hoops, then those are going to be the most valuable part of the entire bike. BMX guys like those rims.  The rest of the bike is Taiwan, late 80s or 1990s era. Good for kids to bash on, but in no way collectable. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Dkg (Apr 27, 2016)

I took a closer look....on the Schwinn plate the numbers are 0737. Then stamped into the frame near the schwinn plate--- 7E70757

Again, any ideas???
Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 27, 2016)

The thing is, it's too new. Nobody has bothered to list serial number codes for newer Schwinn bikes. the numbers on the frame are when it was built and accordingly, China used a different numbering system and the numbers on the badge are when it was completed. Frame build and completion dates can vary from months to a year or so, the badge is more important than frame code.  The top number is the year. So, 7 is either 87, 97, or 2007.  073 is *March 14,* the 73rd day of the year (74th in leap years) in the Gregorian calendar.; There's nothing in the catalogs for this style, even in 87-97. But they did not always have every single model in them. Heck, for all we know, it may not even be a Schwinn too, except for 2 things, the frame serial number placement is about right and welded on kickstand. . But everything else is odd, rims, fork, no decals or stickers, the fork's bearing cups and the seat post should not be painted blue, handle bar stem is half paint half not, the peddles are more warn than paint,  ect..

and the bottom line here is it's, #1, >>  the least collectible; girls, and since Schwinn went to china, they're even less, unless it's a desired version of the cruiser line, or falls into the boy's BMX group that's rare or dam tough to find. . Peps hardly like the lightweight 10, and 12 speeds,  made in Japan from the early 70's to 84-5 and since the mid 1980's made in China,, it's worse. And to add to all that, it's not even in Schwinn's catalogs?

Whelp you're in luck, I found a version of it for ya. so, presumably your bike is a 1987 type of a Schwinn girls bike, but this does not have the same badge. It's on ebay, and like so many other people who think that everything Schwinn is collectible hence valueable, he/she wants $125 bucks for it.. He'll never get that, unless luck to the draw comes along and some lady wants her childhood bike back.. probably 1 out off 50,000 odds or worse: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262203072892 

There's also another version in Schwinn girls BMX line, predator but, your fork is the cheap butt style like this and the predator frame has rear facing drop outs so it's NOT a girls predator too. I.E. take the wheels off and anything salvageable and trash it. or. give it to a deserving little girl. [wink]


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

Smells like this


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Smells like this
> 
> View attachment 310199




Real darn close! The OP's frame has straight top and down tubes. Hey, are your headbadges riveted on and do the have Chi cago on them?


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Real darn close! The OP's frame has straight top and down tubes. Hey, are your headbadges riveted on and do the have Chi cago on them?



Yes the head badges are riveted on (not screws) and do NOT have chicago on them.  Just the little circled "R" and a date stamp like the newer schwinns had.....
DISCLAIMER ***These aint mine, they are a customers, just fixin em up  ***


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's the badge, accordingly on an 1984 Fair Lady; 1st photo below. And it also appears on the Starlet with that badge too; 2nd photo below.

So, the ops bike is an 1987 Starlet or Fair Lady,  house painted with different rims than stock. Which also means, according to the previous photo, I posted above,  we got the badge game going on during the period. Some have the small round and others have the old oval. And obviously, to make things worse, both of these models can have the semi-original, or old style  girls curvy 20" / Sting ray frame too. It's a about a lousy sticker or decal on any frame and or chain guard that's handy.


#1984 Schwinn Fair Lady





#1980's Schwinn Starlet


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't go wrong for $10.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 28, 2016)

Ho about a pic of the green CWC ladies bike that is behind the OP's kids bike....  hehehe...that holds more interest...


----------



## Dkg (Apr 29, 2016)

Once again....thanks everyone. And, the big green bike in the original pic behind the girls bike was stolen!


----------

